#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What is the connection between Big Data and IoT?

## Bhavya

Both IoT and big data are trending technology in our current world. IoT is all about devices, connectivity and data but how IoT connected to big data. Can someone explain to me the relationship between big data and IoT?

----------

